# et survivor



## Utopia93 (Sep 7, 2007)

Of my eggs 3 have hacthed so far. 2 just recently dies for no reason. Only the eldest survived. His color has completelty changed. He is a L1. He is almost 3 weeks old. He hasnt move much lately. IS he preparing to molt? Will "she" survive to lay eggs to create a good colony?


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 7, 2007)

will she make it?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> will she make it?


Probably gonna molt it sounds like. Does she move slower when she does move? if so its a possibility of molt


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 7, 2007)

she is always in teh same postion even if theres barelya nything to cling to.


----------



## Kriss (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say going to molt!

Give it a few days and fingers crossed all will be good in the end.

I have heard that they are difficult at the nymph stage with hgh losse.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 8, 2007)

The hatchlings always change colour to a almost grey coolouration b4 moulting, as for the other 2 it just happens a lot with phasmids as theres so many, why do u say she, is it form a parthenogenetic laying female?


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 8, 2007)

i meant to type that she from a parthenogenic female. How long before she molts? and afterward is tehre a chance she wont survive to adulthood?


----------



## hellohiashley (Sep 8, 2007)

she is moulting and there isnt any reson why she wont make it =]

good luck

i had a lot of problems with mine and now loook at them there massive !


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 9, 2007)

last night she was having wierd movements. This morning I found her in the top corner of her cage. How long more before teh actual molt?


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 9, 2007)

jeez she is takin forever. she hasnt even spilt her skin yet. How long is the process?


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 10, 2007)

she still has done squat. should i worry?


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 12, 2007)

she finally molted. I decided to name her Priscilla. Are there any complications after 1st molt? I switched her diet to mulberry.


----------

